# Разное > Курилка >  С праздником!

## FLOGGER

Ну как же так, друзья, неужели забыли? С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! С Днем Космонавтики!
Всем здоровья и успехов!

----------


## FLOGGER

А в этот день, 52 года назад, Москва встречала Гагарина! Это была фантастическая встреча! Десятки, сотни тысяч людей по всему маршруту следования от аэропорта и на Красной площади! Ю. Левитан говорил, что в его жизни было два самых запоминающихся сообщения: о Победе над Германией  и о полете Гагарина. Вот какой был праздник у народа тогда!

----------


## PPV

Всех с наступающим праздником - с Днем Победы!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Ветеранам поздравления и пожелания здоровья и долгих лет жизни!

----------


## AndyK

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям, всех с наступающим Днем Великой Победы! Ветеранам - здоровья и долгих лет жизни! С каждым годом их все меньше и меньше (у меня из двух воевавших дедов, к сожалению, никого в живых не осталось)...

----------


## Виталик

Вечная слава героям! Да здравствует Великая Победа! Всех с 9 мая!

----------


## APKAH

С 9 мая товарищи! С днём Великой Победы! Слава народу победителю! УРА!

----------


## Stranger

* Всех форумчан с Праздником Победы!  

Здоровья всем вам и вашим ещё живым родственникам-ветеранам!*

----------


## Бороданков Александр

С Днём Победы!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

СЕГОДНЯ 18-е АВГУСТА!!! ВСЕХ, КТО ПОМНИТ - С ДНЕМ ВОЗДУШНОГО ФЛОТА!

----------


## OKA

Федерация планерного спорта России       Федерация планерного спорта России. Главная.
15 ноября (пятница) 2013 в Москве планируется провести мероприятие в честь юбилея отечественного планеризма (90 лет). Подробности (место, время, программа) будет позже.
Сейчас самая важная задача пригласить как можно больше ветеранов планерного спорта. И тут требуется ваша всемерная помощь.

Мы обращаемся ко всему планерному сообществу, из ныне существующих или закрытых клубов, летному, техническому, судейскому и тренерскому составу.
Сообщите нам, пожалуйста, контакты ветеранов. С тем чтобы мы могли поздравить их и пригласить.
Либо свяжитесь с ними сами и ретранслируйте данный анонс. Но и в этом случае контакты будут крайне желательны, чтобы нам от имени Федерации выслать приглашения.

Если каждый в своем регионе потратит время на эту задачу, мы вместе сделаем хорошее дело! Распространите этот текст между своих друзей-планеристов и на своем предприятии (авиационно-технических учреждениях особенно). Спасибо заранее!

Информацию присылайте на info@glidingsport.ru или сообщайте представителям Федерации. Можно по телефону +79055495418            P.S.На указанном сайте данная информация перестала отображаться, видимо изменились намерения.

----------


## OKA

С Днём Космонавтики !

----------


## OKA

> С 9 мая товарищи! С днём Великой Победы! Слава народу победителю! УРА!


  С Днём Победы!

----------


## Виталик

С Днём Победы!!!

----------


## Avia M

С Днем Великой Победы!    Мирного неба!  Слава Военно Воздушным Силам Великой России! УРА товарищи...

----------


## Йиржи

Дорогие друзья! Разрешите мне всех вас поздравить с великим Праздником Дня Победы! с 9. мая!!!

----------


## Подполковник

Всех с нашим праздником - Днём Победы!
Ура!!!

----------


## Avia M

С Днём пограничника!

----------


## Avia M

12 июня День России! Празднуем!

----------


## Avia M

День народного единства, далее Октябрьская! Поздравления...

----------


## OKA

))  ПочОтный немец празднует :

"Михаил Горбачев примет участие в мероприятиях по случаю 25-летия падения Берлинской стены   5 ноября, 15:40 UTC+3

МОСКВА, 5 ноября. /ТАСС/. Экс-президент СССР Михаил Горбачев будет присутствовать на торжествах по случаю 25-летия падения Берлинской стены, которые пройдут в столице Германии 9 ноября. Бывший советский лидер также сообщил, что планирует выступить в рамках запланированных в Берлине мероприятий.

"Я еду в Берлин. Сегодня завершаю подготовку к выступлению", - сказал он корр. ТАСС.

По словам Горбачева, он готов к тому, что в ходе дискуссий будет затронута тема украинского кризиса. 
"Там будет дискуссия большая, и эта тема будет как-то", - подтвердил он.

Как уточнили в Фонде Михаила Горбачева , 8-9 ноября в Берлине пройдет конференция "Форума новой политики" - международной организации, созданной по инициативе политика в 2010 году. Кроме того, бывший советский лидер примет участие в официальных торжествах, запланированы также его встречи с федеральным канцлером Германии Ангелой Меркель и бывшим федеральным канцлером Гельмутом Колем, который, как и Горбачев, сыграл огромную роль в объединении Германии."



ТАСС: Политика - Михаил Горбачев примет участие в мероприятиях по случаю 25-летия падения Берлинской стены

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня исполнилось *100* лет Дальней Авиации!

----------


## Йиржи

С Праздником!

----------


## Avia M

С Днём Советской Армии и защитника Отечества!

----------


## PECHKIN



----------


## OKA

"В России 27 февраля объявлено Днем Сил специальных операций 26 февраля, 23:53 UTC+3

 МОСКВА, 26 февраля. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал указ об установлении Дня Сил специальных операций, который будет отмечаться 27 февраля. Документ размещен на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

"Установить День Сил специальных операций и отмечать его 27 февраля", - говорится в документе.

Указ вступает в силу со дня его подписания.

Начальник Генштаба ВС РФ генерал армии Валерий Герасимов почти два года назад сообщил, что Минобороны приступило к созданию Сил специальных операций.

"Изучив практику формирования, подготовки и применения сил специальных операций ведущих государств мира, руководство Минобороны также приступило к их созданию", - сказал он, выступая перед военными атташе иностранных государств в Москве.

По словам Герасимова, опыт войн и военных конфликтов XXI века показывает возрастающую роль сил специальных операций."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - В России 27 февраля объявлено Днем Сил специальных операций

Появился новый праздник у спецназа. Причастным поздравления с праздником! Есть праздник, есть ССО))



"Красноярские белые медведи на свой праздник получат леденцы  15:16 26/02/2015

Международный день этого краснокнижного животного отмечается 27 февраля .Красноярск, 26 февраля - АиФ-Красноярск.

В Международный день белого медведя, который отмечается 27 февраля, красноярский зоопарк «Роев ручей» накормит двух обитателей арктики леденцами.

Как сообщает пресс-служба зоопарка, сейчас в нем обитают только двое краснокнижных хищников – медведи Феликс и Аврора. В честь праздника им выдадут леденцы с замороженными в них фруктами, это одновременно и лакомство, и игрушка для косолапых. Увидеть кормление  вживую все желающие смогут 27 и 28 февраля в 14 часов.

В субботу во время кормления около вольера белых медведей пройдёт познавательная лекция об этих хищниках. Оба белых медведя «Роева ручья» были взяты из дикой природы, медвежат-сироток нашли полярники, они были истощены и изранены, и без вмешательства человека их ждала неминуемая гибель. Феликс прибыл в Парк «Роев ручей» в 2005 году, Аврора – в 2007.

Еще один белый медведь из «Роева ручья» по кличке Седов в 2013 году был увезен для размножения в зоопарк Старого Оскола."

http://www.krsk.aif.ru/dosug/1455851


"Белый медведь: 5 удивительных открытий и одно поздравление   27.02.2015


27 февраля по инициативе организации Polar Bears International проводится Международный день белого медведя. В связи с мероприятием сайт Live Science подготовил пять малоизвестных фактов об этом удивительном млекопитающем. В Международный день белого медведя, как и в любой другой праздник, принятно поздравлять виновников торжества. Но обо всем по порядку.

Пять интересных фактов о полярных медведях

Самец белого медведя весит столько же сколько пять-семь самцов человека

Средний вес мужской особи северного медведя находится в диапазоне между 351 и 544 килограммами. По данным Polar Bears International, рекордный вес этого млекопитающего чуть превышает 1 тонну. Стоит заметить, что самки весят в среднем от 50 до 295 килограмм, а вес новорожденных медвежат совсем мал: он составляет около половины килограмма.

Белые медведи могут очень долго обходиться без еды

Если белый медведь не может найти себе пищу в течение семи-десяти дней, то его обмен веществ замедляется, и он начинает выживать благодаря запасам жира. Изменения климата приводят к тому, что у хищников становится все меньше еды, а этом может стать причиной возникновения каннибализма среди этих животных. Белые медведи не впадают в спячку, однако медведицы на время беременности ложатся в снежную берлогу (как правило, с января по март). В это время они не едят, не пьют и не опорожняются.

Белые медведи на самом деле не белые

Белые медведи только кажутся белыми, на самом деле их мех прозрачен и приобретает видимый стороннему наблюдателю цвет только благодаря отражаемому свету. Под слоем прозрачной шерсти у этого млекопитающего находится черная шкура. Белый цвет полярных медведей гармонирует со снежной средой обитания и помогает им охотиться. Однако, например, северные олени различают ультрафиолетовый свет и замечают этих хищников еще на подступах.

У белых медведей очень острое обоняние

Северные медведи обладают очень острым обонянием, которое помогает им найти добычу. Эти хищники могут унюхать тюленя, который находится на расстоянии 32 километров и найти к жертве путь.

Две трети полярных медведей могут исчезнуть к 2050 году

По данным исследователей, глобальное потепление к 2050 году может растопить достаточно морского льда, для того, чтобы лишить среды обитания две трети северных медведей, что неизбежно приведет к гибели последних. Сокращение ледяной поверхности заставляет этих млекопитающих больше времени проводить в воде, расходуя ту энергию, которая им понадобится для выживания. 

Празднование в Москве

Как поздравить белых медведей 27 февраля?

Лучшим подарком для полярных медведей будут усилия каждого по сохранению среды обитания этих млекопитающих. Да, для этого требуется немало: не просто заставить себя экономно расходовать электроэнергию и воду, не выбрасывать бумажные листы, которые еще можно использовать, выбирать продукцию с наименьшим колличеством упаковки. Однако все эти меры помогут сократить выбросы в атмосферу углекислого газа, которые считаются основной причиной глобального потепления.

Многие спросят: "Зачем мне делать это, если другие не станут?". Ответ прост: потому что если вы измените свои потребительские привычки сами, то научите этому окружающих и своих детей. Со временем разумное поведение с оглядкой на экологию станет нормой, и, возможно, четыре поколения людей спустя на планете еще будут существовать полярные медведи.

Если вы хотели простого ответа на вопрос, представители Polar Bears International предагают каждому хотя бы 27 февраля понизить температуру домашнего отопления и меньше расходовать воду, свет и бумагу. Кажется, что это только символическое действие, но учредители Международного дня белого медведя уверены, что и оно не лишено смысла. 

Белый медведь – один крупнейший из хищных млекопитающих, обитающих на суше. По информации Всемирного фонда дикой природы, сейчас на свете живет не больше 25 тысяч полярных медведей. Всего существует 19 популяций этого животного, при этом три из них проживает на территории РФ.

Животное занесено в Красную книгу Международного союза охраны природы, включено в Красные книги РФ, Канады и США. 5 июля 2010 г. приказом Министерства природных ресурсов и экологии России была утверждена Стратегия сохранения белого медведя в РФ.

В России находится два заповедника, охраняющих полярных медведей: один на острове Врангеля в Чукотском море, другой на территории архипелага Земля Франца-Иосифа в Архангельской области. Последний входит в состав национального парка "Русская Арктика"."

http://360tv.ru/news/kak-pozdravit-b...hivotnom-15454

----------


## OKA

С Днём Kосмонавтики ! 

   

ТАСС: Космос - В Москве широко отметят День космонавтики , start  , МИССИЯ НЕПОВТОРИМА | Интернет-журнал , Летчик-космонавт СССР Юрий Гагарин - Фотогалерея Российской газеты , Юрий Гагарин — гражданин Земли | Необычный

----------


## Йиржи

С Праздником уважаемые коллеги!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Всех с праздником, с Днем Космонавтики!

----------


## Avia M

> Всех с праздником, с Днем Космонавтики!


Не оставим без внимания День войск ПВО! 12 апреля.

----------


## Avia M

С Первомаем!

----------


## Avia M

Троекратное "Ура!". С Днём Великой Победы!

----------


## Казанец

> Троекратное "Ура!". С Днём Великой Победы!


С праздником!

----------


## Avia M

Москва салютует! С праздником!

----------


## OKA



----------


## PPV

Принимаю поздравления! Сегодня я - Именинник, поскольку именно сегодня, я преодолел на этом форуме заветную планку в 1000 постов, перейдя из ранга "форумчанина" в "ветерана"!

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 24 марта. /ТАСС/. Штурманской службе Военно- воздушных сил (ВВС) сегодня исполняется 100 лет. Как сообщает Минобороны РФ, в настоящий момент в объединениях, соединениях и частях Воздушно-космических сил проходят службу более две тысячи штурманов различных родов авиации.

"Основная задача штурманской службы - обеспечение высокой точности и надежности воздушной навигации, а также эффективности боевого применения авиационного вооружения, средств воздушной разведки и радиоэлектронной борьбы", - отметили в российском военном ведомстве.

Подготовка штурманских кадров проходит в Челябинском филиале Военно-воздушной академии, где курсанты обучаются по двум специальностям: летчик-штурман и офицер боевого управления авиацией. В Челябинске на базе филиала Военно-воздушной академии пройдет военно-научная конференция, а также праздничные мероприятия, приуроченные к этой дате.

История создания штурманской службы берет свое начало с первого боевого применения авиации в Первой мировой войне. С появлением воздушной разведки и применением с аэропланов оружия экипажам стал необходим летчик-наблюдатель или аэронавигатор. Так 24 марта 1916 года была создана Центральная аэронавигационная станция.

В 1932 году было принято решение о введении в авиационных частях ВВС вместо летчика-наблюдателя должности штурмана, который в полете играл активную роль навигатора и бомбардира. Штурманской службой была разработана аэронавигация воздушной трассы из США в СССР через Аляску, Дальний Восток, Сибирь для переброски американских самолетов по ленд-лизу.

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Штурманская служба ВВС России отмечает 100-летие со дня основания



С юбилеем причастных!

----------


## Avia M

Череда столетий.

*Истребительной авиации России* сегодня исполняется *100 лет*!

Поздравляем всех причастных (и не только), со столь знаменательным событием!

Как это было двадцать лет тому назад...

----------


## Avia M

Внимание! Не проходите мимо. Сегодня день космонавтики и юбилей полёта Юрия Алексеевича Гагарина... Всех с праздником!

----------


## OKA

> Внимание!..Сегодня день космонавтики и юбилей полёта Юрия Алексеевича Гагарина... Всех с праздником!


С Праздником причастных!!!



http://buran.ru/htm/foto34.htm



ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОСМИЧЕСКОЕ АГЕНТСТВО (РОСКОСМОС)|

  




Про первого землянина во Вселенной, от стандартных врагов Советской власти))  Интервью на "бибиси" :

По наводке с "р-сканнера" ))


"Юрий Гагарин на Би-би-си: беспокоиться было не о чем


В 1961 году первый космонавт планеты Юрий Гагарин побывал с визитом в Великобритании.

Во время посещения в Лондоне выставки достижений российской космической отрасли майор Гагагрин, как представили его публике журналисты, дал интервью в прямом эфире Би-би-си.

В качестве переводчика выступал сотрудник советской службы иновещаний Борис Белицкий, а интервью вели Ричард Димблби и Том Марджерисон."

Юрий Гагарин на Би-би-си: беспокоиться было не о чем - BBC Русская служба

Жаль, что за праздничными салютами, вполне уместными, бравурностью нынешних "перемог", и речами ответственных персонажей, не прояснилась судьба малого дома : 





http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

Фильм про космос не понравился, как и бесконечные новоделы похабные на тему истории СССР (что характерно))
А вот ролик-нарезка неплох))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AoJ-ZwONgA

----------


## PPV

Всех с праздником! С Днем великой Победы! Ура!

----------


## Nazar

С Днем Великой Победы! С Праздником товарищи!

----------


## Антоха

С Днем Победы!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

С праздником вас, друзья! С днем Победы!

----------


## AndyK

C ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ! УРА-УРА-УРА!

----------


## Йиржи

С Праздником Победы! С 9. мая!!!

----------


## OKA

С Праздником причастных! ))

"В Вооруженных Силах РФ отмечается День военного разведчика




Сегодня в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации отмечается День военного разведчика.

5 ноября 1918 г. в составе Полевого штаба Красной Армии в Петрограде приказом председателя Реввоенсовета Республики Льва Троцкого было образовано Регистрационное управление для координации усилий всех разведывательных органов армии. С этого дня и ведет свою историю военная разведка. Позже профессиональный праздник был установлен приказом Министра обороны России № 490 от 12 октября 2000 года.

Накануне и в годы Великой Отечественной войны военная разведка обеспечивала Ставку Верховного Главного Командования и Генеральный штаб Красной Армии сведениями не только о замыслах военно-политического руководства и командования вооруженных сил Германии по ведению войны против СССР, но и о планах и решениях союзников по антигитлеровской коалиции (в 1945 году был вскрыт разработанный план тотальной войны на уничтожение СССР — операция «Немыслимое»).

Достоверные сведения, добытые военными разведчиками, активно использовались Генеральным штабом Красной Армии при разработке планов стратегических оборонительных и наступательных операций.

Символично, что Знамя Победы над рейхстагом водрузили войсковые разведчики Егоров и Кантария, а Акт о капитуляции Японии (2.09.45) подписал военный разведчик генерал-лейтенант Кузьма Деревянко.

Современная войсковая разведка представляет собой четко выстроенную систему - это части анализа и обработки информации, части информационного воздействия, соединения и части специального и особого назначения.

Сегодня в Сухопутных войсках продолжается активная работа по обеспечению разведывательных подразделений новейшими техническими средствами разведки, специальным стрелковым вооружением, экипировкой нового поколения.

В общевойсковых соединениях сформированы подразделения комплексов беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в которых предусмотрено содержать современные комплексы с беспилотными летательными аппаратами различной дальности действия «Орлан», «Элерон», принятые на вооружение и проходящие войсковую эксплуатацию. Ведется оснащение разведки Сухопутных войск другими современными техническими средствами: «Фара-ВР», «Соболятник-О», «Секстан», «Стрелец», а также специально адаптированная для разведподразделений боевая экипировка «Ратник».

Все подразделения войсковой и специальной разведки занимаются воздушно-десантной подготовкой с практическим совершением прыжков с парашютом, количество которых в Сухопутных войсках в рамках учебной программы постоянно увеличивается. Увеличивается и интенсивность практических занятий в полевых условиях.

Подготовка офицеров для разведывательных подразделений СВ ведется в Новосибирском высшем военном командном училище (НВВКУ). С каждым годом набор слушателей и курсантов по специальностям военной разведки в вузы СВ растет, а конкурс составил около 7 человек на место.

С 31 июля по 6 августа текущего года в рамках Армейских международных игр на учебном комплексе НВВКУ второй год подряд был проведен международный конкурс «Отличники войсковой разведки–2016»."

В Вооруженных Силах РФ отмечается День военного разведчика : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

С наступающим Новым Годом!!! 

Да здравствует разум, да сгинет маразмЪ)))))

Погибшим  в этом году  авиаторам   ВЕЧНАЯ ПАМЯТЬ!

----------


## KURYER

Всех с наступающим 2017!!!! Всего наилучшего!

----------


## AndyK

С Новым Годом!

----------


## Йиржи

С новым годом 2017 уважаемые друзья!

Всего нам самого доброго!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Всем добра! Ура!!!

----------


## Avia M

22 января. 75 лет ИА ПВО!

Сегодня 75 лет ИА ПВО - с Праздником. - podpolkovnikvvs

----------


## OKA

Всех причастных поздравляю с наступающим праздником! ))



Непричастным-крем для бритья, и новые наски)))

----------


## OKA

Поздравления барышням с Международным женским Днём! ))

Многие летали в 20 веке :

    

    

   

   




https://topwar.ru/27379-valentina-gr...y-aviacii.html

Память... Герой Советского Союза Евдокия Борисовна Пасько.

Женщины-пилоты прошлого - Женская история (фото, видео, документы)





И сейчас летают! ))




Хорошей погоды и счастья по жизни барышням!!! )))

----------


## OKA

С Днём Космонавтики !

----------


## Д.Срибный

Автограф из личной коллекции

----------


## OKA

С Днем Военно-Морского флота причастных и граждан ! ))

----------


## OKA

" В эти дни братский народ Приднестровья празднует 27-ю годовщину создания своей республики.

2 сентября 1990 года в Тирасполе II Чрезвычайный съезд депутатов всех уровней провозгласил Приднестровскую Молдавскую Советскую Социалистическую Республику в составе СССР. Но вскоре наша общая большая Родина - Советский Союз распался, и народ Приднестровской Молдавской Республики начал долгую и самоотверженную борьбу за право жить на своей родной земле свободно и независимо. В 1992 году ситуация дошла до вооруженного конфликта, но с помощью России Приднестровье отстояло свою независимость. С тех пор ПМР состоялась как настоящее народное государство. Развитие республики не смогли остановить ни международная изоляция и меры подлого экономического давления, ни провокации и диверсии из-за границы, ни молдавско-румынская пропаганда. Воля народа Приднестровья непоколебима: жить независимо или же вместе с Россией. Уверен, что в недалеком будущем мы станем не просто братьями и соотечественниками, но и согражданами!

Мало сказать, что партию "РОДИНА" многое связывает с Приднестровьем. Нас просто ничто не разделяет. Мы вместе и навсегда!

От всей души поздравляю Президента Приднестровской Молдавской Республики Вадима Николаевича Красносельского и в его лице всех граждан ПМР с Днем республики! Желаю счастья, процветания и мира!

Также поздравляю с праздником наших коллег из АНО "Евразийская интеграция", которые уже много лет помогают делать жизнь в Приднестровье лучше и комфортнее.

Да здравствует Приднестровье!

Председатель партии "РОДИНА", депутат Госдумы Алексей Журавлев "

Лидер "РОДИНЫ" поздравил братский народ Приднестровья с годовщиной создания республики

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/KremlinResident/...393473/photo/1

----------


## Казанец

Не тянет. Вот училка так училка:

----------


## OKA

> Не тянет...


А вот и неправда)) Она всё равно хорошая! )) 




> Вот училка так училка:


Бэд тичер в переводе Гоблина  :Biggrin: 

Мечта школяра)) За это нонче атата  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Не тянет.


Потянут...

Если серьёзно - достойный праздник!
Наши поздравления всем причастным!

----------


## PPV

Всех сочувствующих: с праздником, со 100-летним юбилеем Великой Октябрьской социалистической революции!

----------


## OKA

> Всех сочувствующих: с праздником, со 100-летним юбилеем Великой Октябрьской социалистической революции!


Превед " МатильдамЪ " )))

----------


## Казанец

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3460248
Куда ещё? Он же вроде победил уже один раз? Но то ли зассал, понял что не потянет, то ли отступными взял... Вот такие теперь коммунисты. И пока он на своём не хлопотном месте сидит, ничего кроме махания флажками не будет.

----------


## Avia M

> то ли зассал


Праздник прошёл в тёплой, дружественной атмосфере...
Делегаты в восторге.

----------


## OKA

> Праздник прошёл в тёплой, дружественной атмосфере...
> Делегаты в восторге.


Вот малоинтересные особенности)) :

" Пoлная запись Краснoгo Марша




Краткoе сoдержание видеo.  На первых кадрах увидите Кoлoбка.  Примернo с 46:15 минуты   -   наилучшие панoрамы нашей кoлoнны пoд лучшую музыку 20 века, наибoлее тoчнo иллюстрирующую ревoлюцию  (дoгадались, чтo за музыка?)   С 56:35 минуты   -   извечный диалoг анархистoв и кoммунистoв:  первые кричат "Выше, выше чёрный флаг, гoсударствo   -  главный враг!",  втoрые oтвечают:  "Выше, выше красный флаг, капитал  -  наш главный враг!"

С 59:57   -  началo митинга

За трансляцию спасибo neuromir_tv " Ъ))

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4296935.html


А вот и каменты :

" Сегoдня на демoнстрации внезапнo приняла в пиoнеры девoчку, Варю Сoбoлеву.  Тoчнее, этo для меня случилoсь внезапнo:))), а ребёнoк гoтoвился  -   oни с папoй принесли пиoнерский значoк и самый настoящий пиoнерcкий галстук, купленные в магазине "Винтаж",  я пoвязала Варе галстук, прицепила значoк,  а ребёнoк наизусть прoизнёс пиoнерскую клятву.

А вы знаете, чтo в СССР былo 10  (!!!) редакций пиoнерскoй клятвы?  Так вoт, Варя выучила  (пo сoвету oтца)  вариант 1950 г.:  "Я, юный пионер Союза Советских Социалистических Республик, перед лицом своих товарищей обещаю, что буду твердо стоять за дело Ленина  —  Сталина, за победу коммунизма. Обещаю жить и учиться так, чтобы стать достойным гражданином своей социалистической Родины".  Этo уникальная редакция, ни дo неё, ни пoсле неё Сталин в тексте не фигурирoвал.

А пoтoм ребёнoк сo свежепoвязанным галстукoм гoрдo ехал с папoй в метрo и к ужасу пассажирoв гoрланил  "Рабoчим  -  винтoвки,  буржуям  -  верёвки!!!"   Наш челoвек растёт;). "

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4297151.html


Сотня лет всего... Эт не хухрЫ-мухрЫ  :Biggrin:   Ну, как грицца, до 37-го бы дожить, а там, глядищь, и наладицца  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 


"8500 красных гвоздик к Крейсеру Революции

   

Целая гора в 8500 красных гвоздик получилась. Вот такая. 
Крейсер Революции стоял на своём законном месте, погода идеальная, цветов - море. 
Очень красиво получилось - как будто новая достопримечательность. Сюда потянулись фотографироваться сперва люди из очереди на крейсер, заинтересованные такой необычной картиной. Потом откуда-то набежали восторженные китайцы и тоже встали в очередь на фотографирование "на фоне". Я так и не понял, откуда они взялись в такой массе. 
И постепенно подходили всё новые люди, с 3-мя, с 5-ю гвоздиками. Добавляли свои в общую картину. Так что в реальности цветов получилось, конечно, больше. Фотки получились не особо, "на лету" - там была такая страшная конкуренция за ракурс, что меня оттёрли. Наверное, будут и более красивые у кого-нибудь. Но, как говорится, что есть - то всё наше! 
Немного снимков близ утренней "Авроры" - ниже."

Все фото :

https://periskop.livejournal.com/1782974.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Вот такие теперь коммунисты.


Он ни разу не коммунист с чего вы это взяли?



> Сотня лет всего... Эт не хухрЫ-мухрЫ  Ну, как грицца, до 37-го бы дожить, а там, глядищь, и наладицца


«К 100-летию событий 1917 г. Фонд Андрея Первозванного реализовал проект «Россия 1917. Образы будущего». Партнеры проекта «Россия 1917. Образы будущего»: Российское военно-историческое общество, Российское историческое общество, МГИМО МИД РФ, МГОУ, МГУ имени М. В. Ломоносова, Российское общество «Знание», фонд целевого капитала «Истоки». Генеральный информационный партнер — издательский дом «Комсомольская Правда».

Миссия проекта просветительская, направлена на представление позиций основных политических сил 1917 г. по ключевым вопросам тогдашней повестки дня.

Проект обращен к самым широким общественным слоям, но особый акцент делается на привлечение к нему молодежи и студенчества.

Проект состоит из трех составляющих: 1) Интернет; 2) Работа с вузами; 3) Экспертная сессия.

Интернет

Исходя из главной задачи проекта — просветительской, на страницах Фонда в социальных сетях ВКонтакте и Facebook, в течение 10 недель, начиная с 9 марта, посетителям ежедневно представлялись позиции ведущих политических сил той эпохи (большевиков, меньшевиков, эсеров, левых эсеров, кадетов, октябристов, монархистов и анархистов) по ключевым вопросам развития государства и общества 100 лет назад. В частности, были рассмотрены следующие вопросы: 1) аграрный вопрос; 2) отношение к войне; 3) политическое устройство; 4) экономическая модель; 5) национальный вопрос; 6) социальное равенство; 7) Россия в мире; 8) мировоззренческие основания.

Для создания эффекта интерактивности, а также для привлечения молодёжи к участию в проекте на страницах фонда в соцсетях ВКонтакте и Facebook, а также на сайте информационного партнера проекта, издательского дома «Комсомольская правда» (KP.ru), было запущено виртуальное голосование в Учредительное собрание «Чья позиция Вам ближе?». Суть его состояла в следующем: посетители, ознакомившись с программами политических сил, голосовали за ту партию, чья позиция казалась им ближе.

Итоги голосования: в общем голосовании в соцсетях ВКонтакте и Facebook проголосовали 30 045 человек.

В сети ВКонтакте: в общей сложности проголосовали 26 083 человек. 
Левые эсеры — 1,6%, 
октябристы — 4,1%, 
эсеры — 4,4%, 
меньшевики — 4,7%, 
кадеты — 11,5%, 
анархисты — 12% 
монархисты — 26,7%, 
большевики — 35%.

Следует отметить, что голоса распределялись по-разному в зависимости от возраста голосовавшего, его пола, а также страны проживания.

По гендерному признаку:

среди мужчин (80,5% от общего числа), 
за анархистов — 12,5%, 
за монархистов — 25,7%, 
за большевиков — 36,6%;

среди женщин (19,4% от общего числа) 
за кадетов — 14,4%, 
за большевиков — 28,6%, 
за монархистов — 30,7%.

По возрасту:

от 18 до 35 лет (58% от общего числа) 
кадеты — 14,4%, 
большевики — 28,6%, 
монархисты — 30,7%;

старше 35 лет (21,4% от общего числа) 
анархисты — 9,4%, 
монархисты — 27%, 
большевики — 43,3%.

По странам:

Пользователи из России (72,4% от общего числа): 
кадеты — 11.2%, 
монархисты — 27,6%, 
большевики — 36%.

Пользователи из Белоруссии (2,4% от общего числа): 
анархисты — 17,3%, 
монархисты — 21,5%, 
большевики 27,3%.

Пользователи из Украины (7,6% от общего числа): 
анархисты — 20,4%, 
монархисты — 25,5%, 
большевики — 27,7%.

В сети Facebook:

октябристы — 0,5%, 
левые эсеры — 0,7%, 
меньшевики — 0,7%, 
эсеры — 1,7%, 
анархисты — 3,4%, 
кадеты — 9%, 
монархисты — 34,9%, 
большевики — 49,1%.

На сайте KP.ru проголосовали 2,3 тыс. человек;

анархисты — 1%, 
левые эсеры — 3%, 
меньшевики — 4%, 
октябристы — 5%, 
эсеры — 9%, 
монархисты — 17%, 
кадеты — 18%, 
большевики — 43%.
Итоги реконструкции выборов в Учредительное собрание | Социальный Компас

----------


## PPV

С Новым годом, дальневосточники!

----------


## APKAH

С наступающим Новым Годом!  :Smile:  Пусть новолетие принесет вам и вашей семье много нового и интересного! А главное надежд, веры, любви, терпения, новых возможностей и сил на реализацию задуманного!  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей72

Разрешите присоединиться к поздравлениям. Всех с наступающим Новым 2018 годом.

----------


## Red307

Всех с новым годом!!

----------


## OKA

> Поздравления барышням с Международным женским Днём! ))
> 
> Многие летали в 20 веке :
> 
> Вложение 77493 Вложение 77494 Вложение 77495 Вложение 77496 Вложение 77515
> 
> Вложение 77497 Вложение 77498 Вложение 77499 Вложение 77500 
> 
> Вложение 77501 Вложение 77502 Вложение 77503 Вложение 77504
> ...



С Праздником 8 марта наших любимых барышень! ))




"Барышня? Смольный!!! "

----------


## OKA

Солдаты с небес :




Все ролики:

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4036784.html

----------


## OKA

> С Днём Космонавтики ! 
> 
> Вложение 78103 Вложение 78102 Вложение 78104





На пути к звездам


"Министерство обороны России в преддверии Дня космонавтики опубликовало на своем сайте уникальные исторические материалы, рассказывающие об офицерской службе первого космонавта Юрия Гагарина.

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2170918@egNews

"Документы из фондов Центрального архива Минобороны России рассказывают о знаменательных вехах в прохождении военной службы Юрием Гагариным, начиная с момента присвоения ему первого офицерского звания "лейтенант" после окончания 1-го Чкаловского военного авиационного училища летчиков имени К. Е. Ворошилова в октябре 1957 года", - сообщила в четверг пресс-служба Минобороны.

На сайте можно ознакомиться со служебной характеристикой Гагарина за время его пребывания в центре подготовки космонавтов ВВС СССР, приказами о присвоении ему званий, а также с планом его правительственных командировок по многим странам. Кроме того, впервые публикуется учетно-послужная карта первого в мире космонавта, в которой указаны места его службы и занимаемые должности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Минобороны опубликовало документы об офицерской службе Юрия Гагарина - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## PPV

С праздником, с Днём Победы, форумчане!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

С праздником!

----------


## AndyK

С Днём Победы!!!

----------


## Avia M

С юбилеем!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"1 июня Военно-транспортная авиация отмечает  годовщину своего создания. Дата приурочена к моменту формирования первого в СССР опытного воздушно-десантного отряда в составе тяжелой бомбардировочной эскадрильи из 12-ти самолетов ТБ-1 и корпусного авиаотряда из десяти самолетов-разведчиков Р-5, которое завершилось 1 июня 1931 года. 

Изначально выброска десанта составляла главную боевую задачу для военно-транспортной авиации, наряду с этим одновременно отрабатывались вопросы перевозки войск, боевой техники и грузов по воздуху в особых условиях. ВТА неоднократно доказывало свою значительную роль при ликвидации последствий экологических и техногенных катастроф.

Появление Военно-транспортной авиации породило новые идеи стратегии и тактики ведения боевых действий. Среди них – идея десантирования, впервые осуществленные нашими авиаторами –транспортниками.

Еще до начала Великой отечественной войны, Военно-транспортной авиации, кроме выброски и высадки десанта, были определены другие задачи:

• переброска войск на большие расстояния;

• транспортировка боевых грузов для войск, действующих в тылу противника;

• эвакуация населения и раненых

В годы Великой Отечественной войны Военно-транспортная авиация выполняла все эти задачи с честью, мужественно и обстоятельно.

О роли авиации, как воздушного транспорта в годы Великой Отечественной войны свидетельствует тот факт, что для выполнения транспортно-десантных задач было выполнено более 1,7 миллионов самолето-вылетов, что составляет свыше 31 % от общего количества самолето-вылетов всей авиации.

Транспортная авиация в определенных условиях являлась единственным средством обеспечения жизнедеятельности в осажденных и блокированных городах, поддержания боеспособности находящихся в них войск.

За мужество и героизм проявленные в суровые годы Великой Отечественной войны, десятки военнослужащих ВТА стали Героями Советского Союза, многие были награждены боевыми орденами и медалями, отличившиеся части и соединения преобразованы в гвардейские и награждены боевыми орденами. Полки и дивизии получили почетные наименования. В послевоенные годы прославленные части и соединения составили основу ВТА.

ВТА превратилась сегодня в универсальный авиационный комплекс, охватывающий сферой своей деятельности огромные пространства в различных широтах и регионах. ВТА играет важнейшую роль, в качестве оперативно-тактического перевозчика боевой техники, грузов и войск для обеспечения боевой готовности и жизнедеятельности ВС РФ.

И все-таки главное достояние ВТА – это люди: летчики, штурманы, инженерно-технический состав, специалисты тыла и связи. Это единый коллектив специалистов, благодаря которым бесперебойно вращаются турбины и воздушные винты могучих машин, обеспечивается их надежное управление, связь, безопасность полетов, создается целый комплекс качеств, необходимых для выполнения боевых задач. И в эти сложные и трудные дни, только благодаря крепкому сплоченному коллективу, личной профессиональной выучке летчикам ВТА по плечу любые задания.

Поздравляем личный состав ВТА ВКС России с юбилеем и желаем мирного неба над головой! "

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК)

----------


## Avia M

С Днём ВМФ России!

Главный военно-морской парад, посвященный Дню ВМФ России, проходит в это воскресенье в исторической части Санкт-Петербурга и на Кронштадском рейде. В торжественном смотре будут задействованы корабли, подводные лодки, катера, самолеты и вертолеты Балтийского, Северного, Черноморского флотов и Каспийской флотилии. Всего в параде примут участие более 40 боевых кораблей и катеров различных классов, 38 воздушных судов морской авиации и порядка 4 тысяч военнослужащих.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180729/1525539819.html

----------


## OKA

> С Днём ВМФ России!
> 
> Главный военно-морской парад, посвященный Дню ВМФ России, проходит в это воскресенье в исторической части Санкт-Петербурга и на Кронштадском рейде. В торжественном смотре будут задействованы корабли, подводные лодки, катера, самолеты и вертолеты Балтийского, Северного, Черноморского флотов и Каспийской флотилии. Всего в параде примут участие более 40 боевых кораблей и катеров различных классов, 38 воздушных судов морской авиации и порядка 4 тысяч военнослужащих.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180729/1525539819.html


Ура ! 

Причастным Ура ! С Днём ВМФ !

Славный парад удался !

----------


## Avia M

Мирного неба!

----------


## PPV

С Днём Воздушного Флота! Ура!

----------


## Avia M

> С Днём Воздушного Флота! Ура!


Всесоюзный!

----------


## Подполковник

С Днём Воздушного Флота!!!

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня исполняется 100 лет со дня основания комсомола. Эта организация объединяла молодежь всего Советского Союза.

https://www.ntv.ru/novosti/2095181/

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня исполняется 100 лет со дня основания комсомола. Эта организация объединяла молодежь всего Советского Союза.
> 
> https://www.ntv.ru/novosti/2095181/


Известная композиция в известном исполнении ))

----------


## OKA

" Тоталитарные календари на 2019-й год :

https://swalker.org/news/4095-totali...dari-2019.html - по ссылке можно скачать эти календари в высоком разрешении для печати
https://vk.com/dmitriy_malkin - страница художника Дмитрия Малкина в ВК "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4648698.html

----------


## Avia M

С днем Дальней Авиации!!!  
https://russianplanes.net/id242953

----------


## OKA

" Дизайнеры Минобороны России изготовили календарь на 2019 год с элементами военного юмора. Рядом с названием месяца отпечатаны армейские шутки, посвященные родам войск и оружию.

https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...lendar2019.htm 

К примеру, январь украшает изображение передвижного ракетного комплекса РВСН и надпись: "Доставка грузов в любую точку мира".

Февраль - летящий над облаками самолет авиации дальнего действия Ту-95МС, который по классификации НАТО называется Bear ("Медведь"), что соответствует его особенностям - медлительный, но очень грозный. Подпись отражает суть снимка: "Русские "медведи" зимой не впадают в спячку". Кстати, на этих самолетах, впервые поднявшихся в воздух в 1952 году, демонтировано оборудование для авиабомб, и теперь "Медведи" стали полностью ракетоносными. Основное вооружение - крылатые ракеты Х-55.

Пилоты армейской авиации улыбнутся от надписи: "У русских асов даже "Крокодилы" летают". Для непосвященных "Крокодил" - это ударный вертолет Ми-24.

Первый месяц весны украшает фотография девушек-курсанток в новой форме и подпись: "Стрельба глазами - тайное оружие Кремля", а снайперский слоган "От некоторых женщин сносит голову" произведет впечатление на мужчин. Не забыли военные дизайнеры и про офисных работников, которые превратились в пулеметчиков - "Уверенный пользователь ПК".

Армейский календарь вряд ли поступит в продажу, но в качестве новогоднего подарка Минобороны предлагает бесплатно скачать его на своей интернет-странице. "

https://rg.ru/2018/12/25/minoborony-...-2019-god.html

Белозвёздные "девдизайнеры" ))

То ли свой символ забыли раскрасить в красный или триколор , то ли сдаются ))


Обсуждения :

https://govoritmoskva.ru/news/184158/

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2878110.htm

----------


## Let_nab

> " Дизайнеры Минобороны России изготовили календарь на 2019 год с элементами военного юмора. Рядом с названием месяца отпечатаны армейские шутки, посвященные родам войск и оружию.


Флота нет....

----------


## OKA

> " Тоталитарные календари на 2019-й год :
> 
> https://swalker.org/news/4095-totali...dari-2019.html - по ссылке можно скачать эти календари в высоком разрешении для печати
> https://vk.com/dmitriy_malkin - страница художника Дмитрия Малкина в ВК "
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4648698.html


С наступающим ! ))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## KAV

Автор открытки Сергей Мирошниченко

----------


## AndyK

С Наступающим всех!

----------


## AndyK

И с наступившим :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

С праздником 8 марта !

Поздравления с международным женским Днём нашим барышням, как лучшей части человечества !!!

Счастья, удачи, здоровья и женского счастья дорогим и любимым женщинам !!!

" Необычное поздравление от российских Ракетных войск стратегического назначения прозвучит на весь мир 8 марта. Передадут радиограмму служащие женского отряда. Именно они отвечают в РВСН за связь и чистоту сигнала. .."



Подробнее :

https://www.tvc.ru/news/show/id/87989

Да поможет вам св. Варвара ! ))

----------


## OKA

https://swalker.org/news/4095-totali...dari-2019.html




  

Встретилось "на просторах интернэта " ))

----------


## Red307

Пятница вечер... "Поехали"..

----------


## PPV

С праздником, форумчане! С Днём Победы!

----------


## Казанец

С праздником!
http://newsvideo.su/video/10712596

----------


## AndyK

С Днём Победы!!!

----------


## Avia M

В субботу Военно-транспортная авиация празднует 88-летие - 1 июня 1931 года в составе Ленинградского военного округа был сформирован опытный воздуходесантный отряд для обеспечения десантирования подразделений, а также перевозки личного состава, вооружения, техники и грузов.

В 2019 году в этот день летчики примут участие в масштабном авиационном празднике и параде под Псковом. На аэродроме Кресты пройдет день открытых дверей - посетителям представят технику, стоящую на вооружении Воздушно-космических сил России.

"Кульминацией праздника станет воздушный парад, в котором примут участие более 20 самолетов ВТА различных типов, включая Ан-124 "Руслан", Ан-22 "Антей", Ил-76, Ан-12, Ан-26, Ту-134, Ил-18 и другие. Завершат воздушную часть парада группы самолетов Ил-76, которые совершат сброс воды (по 42 т каждый), окрашенной в цвета российского флага, и выполнят группой отстрел тепловых ловушек, имитируя воздушный салют"

----------


## PPV

С праздником, ОКБ Сухого! С юбилеем!

----------


## PPV

С праздником, авиаторы! С Днём Воздушного Флота!

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня...

----------


## OKA

" С наступающим праздником товарищи! С Днем Победы над империалистической Японией и окончанием второй мировой войны! "

Рисунки и плакаты :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5249933.html

----------


## OKA

" 19 ноября в Вооруженных Силах Российской Федерации отмечается День ракетных войск и артиллерии. 

Эта памятная дата была учреждена 75 лет назад Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 21 октября 1944 г.

Именно 19 ноября в 1942 году с залпов тысяч артиллерийских орудий началось контрнаступление Красной Армии под Сталинградом, ознаменовавшее коренной перелом в Великой Отечественной войне. В этой кровопролитной битве проявилась решающая роль артиллерии как главной огневой ударной силы, способствовавшей окончательному разгрому врага.

Современные ракетные войска и артиллерия Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации включает в себя ракетные войска и артиллерию Сухопутных войск, артиллерию береговых войск Военно-Морского Флота и артиллерию Воздушно-десантных войск.

Уже сегодня ракетные войска и артиллерия оснащены современными образцами вооружения более чем на 50 процентов. В течение 2019 года получили более 500 единиц современного вооружения и военной техники. Завершается перевооружение ракетных соединений на современный ракетный комплекс «Искандер». В войска продолжают поступать современные модернизированные самоходные гаубицы 2С19М2 «Мста-СМ», полностью интегрированные в единую систему управления тактического звена, модернизированные реактивные системы залпового огня «Торнадо-Г», обладающие возможностью автоматизированного наведения боевой машины на цель и РСЗО крупного калибра «Торнадо-С» с увеличенными характеристиками по дальности, точности стрельбы и расширенной номенклатурой реактивных снарядов. Подразделения с комплексами беспилотных летательных аппаратов уже включены во все артиллерийские соединения.

В настоящее время продолжается работа по переходу войск в качественно новое состояние – разведывательно-огневую систему. Ракетные, реактивные и артиллерийские подразделения применяются в виде разведывательно-ударных (огневых) комплексов, обеспечивающих поражение целей в режиме реального времени. При этом в 1,5–2 раза сократилось время от момента обнаружения целей до их уничтожения.

В рамках создания перспективных образцов вооружения продолжается разработка межвидового артиллерийского комплекса «Коалиция-СВ», который является первым шагом на пути роботизации артиллерийских систем. Кроме того на завершающем этапе находится разработка целой линейки образцов высокомобильного артиллерийско-миномётного вооружения на различных типах шасси, в том числе для действий в Арктическом регионе.

Соединения и воинские части рода войск показали высокую выучку при выполнении учебно-боевых задач, в том числе боевых пусков ракет и боевой стрельбы артиллерии на стратегическом командно-штабном учении «Центр-2019» В лучшую сторону отмечено артиллерийское соединение Центрального военного округа, дислоцирующееся в Оренбургской области.

Анализ показателей боевой подготовки ракетных и артиллерийских соединений, воинских частей и подразделений подтверждает правильность выбранного курса, направленного на наращивание боевых возможностей путём подготовки к ведению разведывательно-ударных действий.

Группа информационного обеспечения Сухопутных войск "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2262663@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Поздравляем!

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;179442]Поздравляем!

----------


## OKA

" Легендарный командующий дальней авиацией Василий Решетников отмечает вековой юбилей 

В истории дальней авиации России много славных имен и героических подвигов. Но одно из имен окружено особым ореолом. Это Герой Советского Союза генерал-полковник Василий Васильевич Решетников, который в 60–70-е годы командовал дальней авиацией, потом был заместителем главкома ВВС. Родившийся в 1919 году, он до сих пор жив и 23 декабря, в День дальней авиации, отметит 100-летний юбилей. 

О том, что значит для «дальников» этот человек, «МК» рассказал бывший командующий дальней авиацией (1997–2003), член Общественного совета при Минобороны РФ генерал-лейтенант Михаил Опарин.

Во время войны Василий Решетников совершил 307 боевых вылетов, дважды был сбит.

— Михаил Михайлович, имя Василия Решетникова носит один из ракетоносцев Ту-160. Это признак особого уважения к бывшему командующему?

— Чтобы понять, почему для нынешнего поколения «дальников» Василий Васильевич — кумир, пример для подражания и непререкаемый авторитет, достаточно посмотреть его биографию.

В далеком 1936 году он, рабфаковец, откликнулся на призыв «Комсомольцы — на самолет!», стал курсантом Ворошиловградской школы военных летчиков. Потом была Великая Отечественная. Военлет Решетников совершил 307 боевых вылетов на дальнем бомбардировщике Ил-4. Бомбил немецкие аэродромы, порты, штабы, участвовал в налетах на логово фашистов — Берлин. Дважды его самолет сбивали — он чудом спасался, возвращался в родной полк и продолжал летать.

27 июня 1943 года за образцовое выполнение заданий командования и проявленные мужество и героизм гвардии капитан Василий Решетников был удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза. В то время ему было 23 года.

— Рассказывают, что и после войны он вписал в историю авиации немало ярких страниц.

— Да. Например, весной 1959 года с экипажем Ту-95 поставил мировой рекорд дальности полета по замкнутой кривой. Четырехмоторный турбовинтовой гигант, который на Западе получил название «Медведь», пролетел 17 тысяч 150 километров. Летчики провели за штурвалом 21 час 15 минут. До этого рекорд принадлежал американцам. Наши превзошли их, пролетев без посадки на 2700 километров больше.

— Какие самолеты появились у «дальников», когда ими командовал генерал Решетников?

— Это дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М и сверхзвуковые ракетоносцы Ту-160. Решетников лично участвовал в создании и испытаниях машин, которые до сих пор в строю. А еще при нем были приняты на вооружение мощные крылатые ракеты, способные нести ядерные боезаряды.

Словом, то, что сделал генерал Решетников для дальней авиации, трудно переоценить. Да и после окончания службы он использовал свой авторитет для того, чтобы поддержать дальнюю авиацию, особенно в трудные 90-е. И продолжает это делать. Он — почетный председатель Совета ветеранов дальней авиации, автор нескольких книг об истории нашей авиации.

За свою службу Василий Васильевич награжден десятью орденами. Но я считаю, что все равно его заслуги оценены не полностью. Вот смотрите, у нас многие артисты и спортсмены становятся полными кавалерами ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством», то есть награждены орденами всех четырех степеней. Их не забывают награждать к юбилею. А вот героический летчик, фронтовик, бомбивший логово фашизма, полвека прослуживший верой и правдой своему народу и Отечеству в Военно-воздушных силах великой страны, 11 лет возглавлявший дальнюю авиацию, к своему 100-летию, получается, не заслужил подобной награды. Он в 1999 году был награжден орденом 4-й степени — и все. Это вызывает недоумение и очень огорчает. Почему в современной России порой не видят и не чтут истинных героев? Хочется, чтобы этот риторический вопрос заметили те, кому это положено по долгу службы.

А нашему легендарному командующему — доброго здоровья и еще долгих лет жизни!

«МК» присоединяется к поздравлениям!

СПРАВКА "МК"

Из представления В.В.Решетникова к награждению орденом Красной Звезды:

«1 марта 1942 года при выполнении ночного бомбардирования самолетов врага на аэродроме Балбасово (в районе Орши) уничтожил несколько самолетов противника и сделал до шести очагов пожаров. На высоте 500 метров его самолет был атакован и сильно поврежден истребителем Ме-110. ...Сумел справиться с подбитым самолетом и привести его из глубокого тыла на свою территорию без помощи штурмана и после отказа моторов. Посадил самолет на неосвещенное поле и оказал тяжелораненому штурману медпомощь.». "

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2019/12/2...y-yubiley.html

C юбилеем заслуженного лётчика !

----------


## OKA

C Новым 2020 годом !

))

----------


## Polikarpoff

С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## OKA

C Международным Женским Днём наших барышень !  ))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Red307

Не помню, в каком эпизоде капитан/майор Титаренко поздравлял с Днём Победы.

Всех с праздником....

----------


## PPV

С праздником всех! С Днём Победы! Ура!

----------


## Let_nab

> Не помню, в каком эпизоде капитан/майор Титаренко поздравлял с Днём Победы..


Признак подобного беспамятства, подтверждает отсутствие мозгов у пациента.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Славно погранцы отпраздновали! :Cool:

----------


## Казанец

Празднование Дня Победы продолжается

----------


## OKA

> Празднование Дня Победы продолжается


Непонятно, чем закончилось- флаги сняли? Штрафы заплатили? 

Неясно,  почему участники с флагами без масок.

----------


## OKA

Репетиция :

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Авиация МЧС отмечает 25-летие образования.

https://www.mchs.gov.ru/deyatelnost/...ovosti/4193053

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Уважаемые авиастроители! Дорогие наши ветераны! Пресс-центр

----------


## Avia M

Всем удачи!

----------


## Fencer

С праздником!!!

----------


## Fencer

Важное событие для инженерно-авиационной службы гражданской авиации https://www.aex.ru/docs/1/2020/8/20/3112/

----------


## Avia M

22 января в России отмечается День войск авиации противовоздушной обороны (ПВО). В этот день в 1942 году приказом Народного Комитета обороны СССР корпуса, дивизии, полки истребительной авиации, выделенные для противовоздушной обороны территории страны, а также 56 батальонов аэродромного обслуживания были переданы в подчинение командующему войсками ПВО. Таким образом произошло образование авиации ПВО как рода войск противовоздушной обороны. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/1/22/222298/

----------


## PPV

С праздником!
С Днём Советской армии и ВМФ!
Ура!

----------


## Avia M

Космонавты с МКС поздравили всех с 60-летием со дня первого полета человека в космос.

https://tass.ru/kosmos/11118773

----------


## PPV

С праздником! С Днём Космонавтики!

----------


## FLOGGER

С праздником, с Днем Космонавтики! Всех причастных и неравнодушных, всем здоровья!
P.S. Схожу за коньком, праздновать сегодня буду, чего и всем желаю. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> С праздником! С Днём Космонавтики!


https://nat-geo.ru/planet/v-velikom-...ayushee-video/

Ура!))

----------


## Avia M

С Днем Победы!

----------


## PPV

С праздником, форумчане, с Днём Победы!

----------


## OKA

Китайским товарищам поздравления с юбилеем КПК )) 




Фото и ролики с торжеств :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1016987.html

----------


## OKA

" 75 лет назад, 26 августа 1946 года, в подмосковном НИИ-88 был образован отдел разработки баллистических ракет дальнего действия под руководством Главного конструктора ракетных комплексов, а в дальнейшем основоположника практической космонавтики Сергея Павловича Королёва. Возглавляемое им Особое конструкторское бюро № 1 (ОКБ-1), правопреемником которого является современная Ракетно-космическая корпорация «Энергия» имени С.П. Королева (входит в состав Госкорпорации «Роскосмос»), определило развитие практически всех направлений отечественной ракетной и космической техники.

История РКК «Энергия» неразрывно связана с принятием на вооружение первых отечественных баллистических ракет дальнего действия, обеспечивших создание ядерного щита страны, и началом космической эры человечества. Здесь была создана первая межконтинентальная «семерка», спроектированы, изготовлены и запущены на околоземную орбиту первые искусственные спутники Земли, корабль «Восток», впервые в истории совершивший полет с человеком на борту — космонавтом Юрием Алексеевичем Гагариным, первые автоматические межпланетные станции, достигшие Луны, Венеры и Марса.

Коллектив «Энергии» построил первые в мире пилотируемые орбитальные станции «Салют» и «Мир», в проектных бюро и цехах предприятия были созданы транспортные пилотируемые корабли семейства «Союз» и автоматические грузовики «Прогресс» всех модификаций, многоразовый космический корабль «Буран» в составе универсальной транспортной ракетно-космической системы «Энергия — Буран». На протяжении 75 лет своей деятельности предприятие остается признанным лидером в области создания новейших технологий для реализации национальных программ и международных проектов освоения космического пространства.

Сегодня РКК «Энергия» — это головная организация по созданию и эксплуатации российского сегмента Международной космической станции. Корпорация осуществляет изготовление и запуски модернизированных транспортных пилотируемых кораблей «Союз МС», транспортных грузовых кораблей «Прогресс МС» и модулей российского сегмента МКС. Предприятие обеспечивает интеграцию и управление полетом российского сегмента МКС, доставку на нее космонавтов и грузов, выполнение программ научных исследований и экспериментов.". 

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/32307/




С праздником причастных! ))

----------


## Let_nab

Чуть не пропустили, с небольшим опозданием...

----------


## PPV

Мы, староверы, День народного единства празднуем по старому, 7 ноября!
С праздником, с годовщиной Октябрьской революции!

----------


## FLOGGER

Присоединяюсь к поздравлению! Со 104-й (!!!) годовщиной ВОСР!

----------


## PPV

Форумчан с наступающим Новым годом!
Здоровья и успехов в делах на благо нашей отечественной авиации!

----------


## Red307

С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Иваныч

С Новым годом!
Всем здоровья воз и маленькую тележку,
счастья по два вагона, удачи в каждом делё
и крепкого духа каждому в теле.
Добрых вестей весь год в телеке,
под счастливой звездой жить в мире.
В холод тепла, в жару козырёк,
воды полный стакан и хлеба ржаного кусок.

Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Avia M

С Днем Победы!

----------


## Иваныч

С праздником!

----------


## Fencer

Главный военно-морской парад https://navyparade2022.mil.ru/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...49235/page-453

----------


## Fencer

С Днем воздушного флота СССР!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Всех причастных, любителей и сочувствующих с Днем Воздушного Флота!

----------


## Fencer

С Днем воздушного флота России!!!

----------


## Pit

И немедленно выпил! (С)

----------


## Fencer

С праздником!

----------

